# Old Rock Quarry



## Orgnoi1 (Apr 23, 2007)

My contest submission on NEF for April 35mm "Got Grain?"...


----------



## terri (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute title.

And you definitely have some grain going on here; what equipment did you use? Looks like a great place to wander around for a shoot. :thumbup:


----------



## Weaving Wax (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome shot. It looks like a painting!


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks a bunch... =)

This was taken with my Canon 1n-RS and 24-70L specifically for the contest using Ilford Delta Pro ISO3200


----------

